# Struggling with IBS for years !



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have had IBS D and C for 11 years now and seems since the years have gone by things have gotten worse. The pain after I eat will last longer and cramping at times are unreal. Also been getting new symptoms when I get a really bad episode my face will break out, feet swelling, major tummy cramps and sometimes even throw up from it. Sometimes the cramping won't stop for three days later. I have also notice that solid foods even seem to make my tummy worse. When I have a episode I stick to mushy foods. I been to several different doctors and some of them told me that it is severe IBS and then I get other doctors telling me its Leaky Gut, Celiac, or food allergies. I never cheat on my diet. I tried a bunch of different diets and nothing seems to help take it away. I avoid all foods that I am allergic too and I don't eat gluten and stay away from dairy products cause allergic to it big time. I exercise on a daily basis. I do yoga, pilates, elliptical and walking etc....


----------



## Ellka (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

Is it possible to gain weight on SIBO diet?

I feel worse if I try to eat more (after I full already).

Is stopping exercising will help?

Thanks


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Pipsqueak,

That's a cute name! 

I just want to tell you that I am proud of you for continuing to DO all those things. I get so discouraged lately that I don't even want to TRY...and I know thatI have to change my attitude...

I am going through what I am positive is something caused by my vagus nerve in which after I have a BM I get so fatigued its hard for me to walk across the room...then then 'all over sick feeling' starts...I guess I may have to switch drs because unless this one agrees to allow to at least TRY Cyclobensamprine, I won't stop until I find one that does help me. I can't afford to order them from Canada...

So anyway, we all have our stories, but I just want to tell you I think you are really pretty amazing the way you keep things up. I so hope things get MUCH better for you soon!


----------

